# Assurance portable



## Jean-iMarc (21 Juillet 2001)

Vers quel assureur puis-je me tourner pour assurer mon iceBook, car le miens ne fait pas ce genre de contrat (ou ne veut pas).

merci


----------



## touba (21 Juillet 2001)

bon ben si on te le vole chez toi, c'est l'assurance de ta maison qui joue... si on te le vole dans ta bagnole, c'est l'assurance auto qui joue... (à condition qu'il soit stipulé dans ton contrat : assurance des biens matèriels volés dans le véhicule...) 
si on te le vole à l'arraché, ben... essaye de courir derrière le voleur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sinon si tu as payé ton portable avec une CB intern. et qu'il a moins d'un an tu es assuré pour n'importe quels vols (en tout cas ça marche avec l'eurocard mastercard). et s'il a plus d'un an ton portable : avec la franchise et le prix de la cotisation c'est peut être pas nécessaire de l'assurer...
à plus jean-imarc !!!


----------



## MarcMame (21 Juillet 2001)

Il serait interessant de savoir quel type d'assurance a remboursé notre ami qui c'est fait voler son iBook dans le RER ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Juillet 2001)

Pour ma part j'ai pris une assurance spécifique sur mon nouvel achat (iBook dual USB 2001).

C'est la FNAC (où je l'ai acheté) qui m'a proposé ce contrat d'assurance.

Cela coûte environ 600 F par an et couvre (là je cite les termes du contrat) :
- les dommages matériels d'origine accidentelle
- les acte de malveillance et de vandalisme commis par des tiers
- les actes de maladresse, de négligence
- le vol ou la tentative de vol commis par agression, effraction

c'est  un kit d'assurance en partenariat avec SIMS PARTNER.

J'ignore s'il est possible de prendre cette assurance sans pour autant avoir acheté un micro à la FNAC. Le mieux est d'aller dans  une FNAC et poser la question.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juillet 2001)

j'ai lancé le sujet il y a qq semaines sur la liste powerbook-fr@yahoogroups.com

un "listeur" a répondu qu'il avait ce genre de contrat, a la MACIF, pour 370 frs par mois. et effectivement il s'est fait voler son 233.. qui lui a été remplacé par un 400 !

l'assurance garanti au prix du neuf equivalent pendant 3 ans.

je les ai contactés, en revanche, pour moi, ils me font le contrat a 650F. mais je vais negocier... (parce que je n'ai pas d'autres contrats chez eux)

evidemment, cela couvre le vol, mais aussi la casse accidentelle, qui me fait le plus peur

coté vol dans la voiture, 99,9% des contrats auto excluent le vol de biens dans l'auto la nuit...

quand au contrat de la Fnac, il faut le souscrire dans les 8 jours qui suivent l'achat, et il est tres restrictif.

j'ai contacté 8 autres compagnies, j'attends les réponses...


----------



## Gwenhiver (1 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par blueblood:
*un "listeur" a répondu qu'il avait ce genre de contrat, a la MACIF, pour 370 frs par mois. et effectivement il s'est fait voler son 233.. qui lui a été remplacé par un 400 !

l'assurance garanti au prix du neuf equivalent pendant 3 ans.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je viens de relire ce post, et je voudrais être certain d'un truc. C'est bien 370FF/mois, cette assurance ? Parce qu'à ce prix là, encore heureux qu'ils remboursent au prix du neuf pendant trois ans.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (3 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*

Je viens de relire ce post, et je voudrais être certain d'un truc. C'est bien 370FF/mois, cette assurance ? Parce qu'à ce prix là, encore heureux qu'ils remboursent au prix du neuf pendant trois ans.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non, c'était par an, le posteur c'était trompé.


----------



## Tagada (25 Octobre 2001)

Je suis allé voir la MACIF ce midi. Ils me disent que leur contrat ne couvre pas les portables des particuliers. Il couvre normalement :
1) le parc informatique d'une entreprise
2) éventuellement, le poste fixe d'un particulier que le poste est dans la maison déjà assurée à la MACIF

Bref, me voila à chercher  nouveau une solution.


----------

